# Coastal New EP!! Please check out!



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys, my band and I have just put together a new EP! Our name is Coastal and I figured since this is a Coastal website, I should let ya'll have a listen! I am an active fisherman and musician and I figured 2cool would be the ultimate test! We aren't country, kind of Indie, Alternative Rock. We'd appreciate any listens we could get! Thanks!

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------

